# Boldenone propionate,Boldenone cypionate



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 7, 2010)

I have been hear'n abot alot of people either Love EQ for bulk'n ,I also hear the complaints about the length of time for EQ to " kick in " ( about 4 or 5 weeks )but the complaint I hear maybe the most is that I can see no gains after wait'n that long. I think maybe because of that people will use Deca in place of EQ. In reality Deca and EQ are not close to bein the same compound nor act'n the same way in my opinion. In read'n these kinda post alot I never see much talk about the options of Boldenone propionate and Boldenone cypionate. Both esters are typical of the normal behavior of each in terms of half life and would seem to me to be logical solution to the some of the EQ complaints. Has anyone ever used these ?

Peace and Love


----------



## Dusters (Jun 7, 2010)

There was a thread on here a couple of weeks ago about someone trying short ester EQ.  I think he had to stop because the injects were so painful.


----------



## dsskid (Jun 7, 2010)

Dusters said:


> There was a thread on here a couple of weeks ago about someone trying short ester EQ.  I think he had to stop because the injects were so painful.



yes i did and ever again the pain was unbearable


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 7, 2010)

dsskid said:


> yes i did and ever again the pain was unbearable



I've never got it from my source and it was painful. GP huh ? I've heard a lot of folks say GP short ester products are painful.

Peace and Love


----------



## dsskid (Jun 7, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I've never got it from my source and it was painful. GP huh ? I've heard a lot of folks say GP short ester products are painful.
> 
> Peace and Love



will i have the prop from gp and  put it in my leg and ass and no pain at all .bro  the sust 270 was painless to from gp  but gen-shi sust 250 is painful a bit. just that EQ2 from gp killed me bro


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 7, 2010)

dsskid said:


> will i have the prop from gp and  put it in my leg and ass and no pain at all .bro  the sust 270 was painless to from gp  but gen-shi sust 250 is painful a bit. just that EQ2 from gp killed me bro



interest'n

Peace and Love


----------



## ZECH (Jun 7, 2010)

I've heard many horror stories from pain on bold prop. Never tried it and dont think i will


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a very interesting topic. I personally love EQ it dosent do shit for me personally as far as any size but it makes me ravenous hungry and crazy vascular. For me anyway its just a nice addition to a stack that already does the other things I want.  It generally is a little on the slow side for effects which makes me wonder if the shorter esters would really be of benefit maybe by a few days but IMO whats a few days if its painless injects?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 7, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I've heard many horror stories from pain on bold prop. Never tried it and dont think i will



I heard some things myself , most common " It's like winny X10 ",but I've never experienced that and I gotta admit I don't do well with painfulinjects still after all these years. But I must admit that as far as EQ prop makes me vein up like I've got waterhose's under my skin much quicker than Bold Und, or Bold Cyp. I've experimented with EQ Cyp and I 've enjoyed that as part of a 16 wk run at 600 mg wk before. EQ cyp is painless anytime I've seen it. These days I'm interested in learn'n as much about each compound and as many of their esters as I can mentally consume. With some good plan'n and some math , there's just TOO many great tailored cycles possible out there call'n me ! LOLOL

I 'm start'n to sound " Clark Kentish " 

Peace and Love


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 7, 2010)

I posted this on AS, I'll post it here as well.

I love EQ. Shit works great for me at 800mg+ ew. When bulking, I'd rather use EQ over Deca, mostly because I use tren in all my cycles, but also because of my drastic increase in appetite. I know that for some, the hunger pains diminish after a few weeks (if you get them). I usually run it 14-16 weeks, sometimes longer, and the hunger pains kick in around the end of week 2, and after that I can eat like a fuckn horse. I have no problems putting down as many cals as I need...makes the dieting aspect of the game much much easier for me. Test, Tren, and EQ together work wonders for me. Without EQ, the tren will kill my appetite making it harder to put down the cals I'm reaching for.

Shorter esters of EQ really don't interest me.  If I'm going to run EQ for my bulk, I'll do so for 14-16+ weeks, so I prefer the longer route.  IMHO. 


/V


----------

